# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا حصري :  فتح حساب الكتروني مجاني وتعبئة الرصيد مجانا بحيث يمكنك من الشراء من المواقع

## iillwllii

موضوع في قــــمة الروعة 
فقط ادخل على هذا الموقع من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
بعد أن يفتح الموقع اضغط على
Create Your Free Account
وسجل في الموقع
بعد ما تنتهي من التسجيل ما عليك إلا أنك تعطي رأيك في المواقع الموجودة
The Following Surveys are Available 
وتاخد على رأيك فلوس فى موقع يعطيك 6 دولار وفي موقع يعطيك 4 دولار
ادخل على الروبط التي تبدا من 6 دولار والغاية 4 دولار حتى يصبح رصيد 27 دولار 
بعدين تسويلك كم دعوة للأصدقاء يتعبأ رصيدك اوتوماتيك وذلك بلضغط على
Refer Friendsand Earn 1.25 per Friend 
بعد كذا علشان تحول مبالغك على البنك الالكتروني paypal تضغط على Redeem Money وتسجل في الموقع حيث سيتم تحويل مبلغ 50 دولار بعد 3 ايام من تاريخ التسجيل ليمكنك الشراء عن طريق الانترنت بواسطة البنك الالكتروني المشهور باي بال paypal.com

----------


## tesersadon

Thanks

----------

